# Josie just peed on my sofa!!!



## Emstubbs (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello this is my first time posting about my girl Josie. She has been so good since day one so I have never really needed any advice (tho I do nosey at all your posts) 
This morning my Josie who turned 1 in April peer on the sofa for no reason at all....door was open and she usually tells us if she wants to go out or just goes??!! 
She has also started to ignore my commands and keeps running out of the house and we have to chase her back in where as she used to just jump out the front door if say "in" and that was that!
Can some one please help me??
Thank you xx


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Is she coming into season?
Poppy was as good as gold (toilet wise) before, then had a brief memory lapse regarding where to pee. As soon as the season was out the way, she was ok again.
She's been spayed now and is back to normal.


----------



## Emstubbs (Aug 10, 2014)

She had her first season in February so maybe? I will keep an eye on that.....thank you xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Josie!!!! - do you have a cat that had maybe been sat there? And she was just marking or scenting?


----------



## Emstubbs (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeh we have a cat but the cushion she's wee weed on isn't actually really used by anyone....it's just really our of character for her  xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmm just been naughty then and wanting attention?? 
Were you busy doing something at the time?? X


----------



## Emstubbs (Aug 10, 2014)

I was actually sleeping in at the time but my husband and 3 children were all on the room with her at the time x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe she hadn't been let out and couldn't hold it?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Was she having a mad noodliedoodlie moment?

We need that video of Poppy peeing on the sofa in the caravan


----------

